# Full Array Local Dimming Televisions



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

I am in the market for a new TV that is 65 inches or more. I am not worried about 4k because I think that I can get a 1080p TV that will last me more than long enough before there is enough content/reason for me to pay the extra premium for 4k TVs.

So I have been looking at LED TVs that are full array with Local Dimming and it seems that Vizio is the only company right now that is offering these at a reasonable price. Vizio has really upped their quality and I think it would be worth it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If you're not interested in 3D, the Vizio M models look good on paper and the newest models appear to support 32 zones (four columns by eight rows). The UHD sets give a lot (150%) more contrast and that probably has something to do with having more zones (64 or 72 depending on how you read the specs).

Samsung's Micro Dimming Pro (flashing the LCD at a high rate?) features 300 zones.

Since dimming seems to be the latest buzz, this might be the tie breaker (again, if you're not concerned about 3D).

http://www.homefuninc.com/local-dimming-vs-micro-dimming-ultimate-vs-micro-dimming-pro-vs-micro-dimming-standard


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the link. That was helpful!
You are right, I do not care about 3D.
Is there any way to tell which Samsung Models do this? Their website is lacking on details. (Or at least the details I am looking for)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Juanus said:


> Is there any way to tell which Samsung Models do this? Their website is lacking on details. (Or at least the details I am looking for)


The specs on all the TVs tell you what mode of Micro Dimming is supported (Standard, Pro and Ultimate). If it isn't in the specs for a particular model, that model probably doesn't feature it.

Most of them even have a Micro Dimming bullet point in the table of LED TV models.


----------

